# Place for rent near Sendlinger Strasse



## Vamzzz (Jul 16, 2014)

hello All,

i have a request for my brother who will be going to Munich in July. His office is on Sendlinger Strasse. Would like some assitance on finding the right area to live in, not too far and easily commutable by the U Bahn/S Bahn or any other mode of transport. I have already heard that the whole of Munich is a very beautiful and clean plan, however i would like some assistance with some of you already staying there. Since the standard of living is quite high compared to bangalore, rent is a big deciding factor.

Also we have been looking up at websites like WG.Gesucht.de but not been able to get much out of it. Are there any other website which can assist new people with no knowledge of German.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,

Munich is one of most the expensive towns of Germany and Sendlinger Strasse is it 's hotspot.
it 's predominantly biz area and central located, so if money is a deciding factor...
Most workers commute between suburbs and city by bus, tube, tram or S-Bahn.

I would recommend to look for a temporary accommodation for some weeks and have first impressions of Bavaria, than you can look for a long term apartment. 

Type in "Wohnen auf Zeit" f.i. here WG Zimmer und Wohnungen auf Zeit in München - Bayern und Umgebung | eBay Kleinanzeigen or

Temporary accommodation - furnished apartments, furnished flats and furnished houses

Good luck
Tellus


----------



## Vamzzz (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you Tellus. Looks like he is getting a month's stay in compnay sponsored accommodation. Its during this time that he needs to look out for a good place for himself. 

We have read that North and North East Munich is easy on the rent. Not sure if the same is still the case.

Any information on which suburbs can be targetted first will be helpful


----------

